

Patent Troll vs. Kickstarter, Vibease, Etc.: Teledildonics Patent Lawsuit - qdot76367
http://www.metafetish.com/2015/07/22/patent-troll-versus-everyone-teledildonics-patent-lawsuit/

======
angersock
I'm giggling like a complete idiot at their logo and I cannot help myself.

